
This Is Important: It Feels Like 1995 Again - gilgongo
http://engineering.tes.com/post/1995/
======
al2o3cr
Also similar to 1995: a nigh-unlimited supply of people who are 100% certain
their pet technology will be the Next Big Thing that Changes Everything.

[http://www.businessweek.com/1995/24/b3428001.htm](http://www.businessweek.com/1995/24/b3428001.htm)

